

Is Groupon’s Bizarre CEO Ruining His IPO? - davj
http://gaw.kr/nAjhLr

======
NYentrepreneur
Read this analysis of Groupon's business, and I think after you do (and
factoring in the company's CEO 2 years ago was a MUSIC STUDENT):
<http://www.privco.com/private-company/groupon-inc> ...and I think you'll see
the answer to your question is: duh.

